# New Baby



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Im getting a new baby. Im trying to figure out a name for him. The problem is my husband is mexican and wants to give him a spanish name but I want it to be a name that everyone can say. Our other Pits name is Chela. Spanish but everyone can say it lol.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

This is mom and dad


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

What about Sancho? It's universal LOL


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

cute lil pup  the daddy is beautiful OMG. i love me some spanish tho so i'm no help to you


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> What about Sancho? It's universal LOL


lmao. great story about that one


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL That's a good one Jon. 
What about El Duce LMAO


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nacho Libre? 

I have a friend with two Chihuahuas, their names are Diego and Capone.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Lmao I really like Sancho! I want to name him Patron but my husband say no way lol. My girls name is Chela and thats what mexicans call Beer so I wanted to name him something to match her lol. Its silly I know. So heres the story on these babies. Mom and Dad are both very well taken care of and had puppies. The owner wanted Mom to have one litter of pups just to know what being a mama feels like. So now we are finding homes for these babies. Some will Stay with Mom though. Dad was rescued from his first owner. The guy let a bunch of kids be mean to him and they poured roofing tar all over his back side and it took his skin and all off. Now Snickers has a good home and a live in playmate lol. Moms name is Nova.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my girl Chela. Shes so spoiled and now u can see why. I finally got her under control this week. Still got alot of work to do. She thinks shes still a tiny puppy and my husband thinks she is too lol. Shes 6 months old.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I got my new baby! Well actually I got 2 lol. I know its a lot of work but I am a stay at home Mom so I have plenty of time. We still dont have a name for them but here is a pic maybe you guys can help.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I think Chuleta would be cute.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

hi, how about BANDIDO i used to have a boxer dog named like that, i am mexican 2 btw.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How about Pablo that's cute and every one can say that


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

reminds me of a pair of chanklas lol (sandals)


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

they are very cute- how about concha? themexican version of a cookie 
i dont know alot of spanish for growing up in a all mexican neighborhood after i moved out i kinda forgot it all- i cant remember the word for sky it was really pretty i remmeber that one of my mexican friends named his daughter sky in spanish but that was YEARS ago.......


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

awwww...cute looking pups! good luck with them... since you have 2 now, how about Bailey and Kreme??? or Kahlua and Kreme???


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

i asked my girl (she is mexican) and she said name them jose and luis then i told her they were girls so she said maria and guadalupe...lol but she was just kidding.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I asked my husband last night if we could name then Pepe and Pancho lol. I like chuleta hahaha. We always have so much trouble with names because my husband is Mexican and I have to come up with spanish names that also sound right when my very white and country family say it lol. So we have come up with canelo guapo patron I like Sancho. He just wants something different. So what do u guys think of my new babies?


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for helping. My pups are male though lol. I have a female and he name is Chela.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> they are very cute- how about concha? themexican version of a cookie
> i dont know alot of spanish for growing up in a all mexican neighborhood after i moved out i kinda forgot it all- i cant remember the word for sky it was really pretty i remmeber that one of my mexican friends named his daughter sky in spanish but that was YEARS ago.......


sky in spanish is CIELO


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> sky in spanish is CIELO


but that sounds more like a girl name than a boy. =P


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah thats what I thought too. I need something macho lol.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Glitter_Nights said:


> Yeah thats what I thought too. I need something macho lol.


so you didn't like bandido? mmm how about DIABLO

Diablo = devil
Villano = Villain

etc, etc

so you want a mexican name that can be pronounced by americans without problems and you want it to sound macho hahahah let me think maybe i can come up with a few more.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah thats the goal lol. I speak spanish and have thought of a few but nothing seems to fit these boys. My kids started calling them perrito lol Im gonna have 2 grown dogs with the same name puppy if I dont come up with something soon.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

how about:

CHICO
PIRATA
GUAPO
TITO
TITAN
CHINO
TORO- TORITO
CUCO
LORENZO
REY
BARRIGON
CONGO
LUKAS
BRUTO
FITO
KONAN
RAMIRO
TOPO
PEQUE
KONDOR
PAPI
CHATO
OSO
BRONKO
LEON
TIGRE
AQUILES
APACHE
DOGO
CHUCHO
DUQUE
PATAN
GITANO
SAMUEL
POLO
KAMILO
BRUNO
FIDEL
MORENO
PRIETO
GORDO
GATO
HOMERO
TOMAS
ORCO
LIMON
CAFE

mmmm that's about all i could come up with, i hope you like one of those =P


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> how about:
> 
> CHICO
> PIRATA
> ...


LMAO! :goodpost: if you can't find something from that ... I just don't know lol


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually I like a few of those. My husband will be home soon and I will run these by him and let u know what we decide to name them. Thank u soooo much for the help. The only 1 I see that is a def no is Homero lol thats what they call my bro in law. Im pretty sure he wouldnt like that.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I got it name him jorge and u and ur friends can just call him George 

Ooooooh snaps * does guido fist pump * now weres my prize LOL


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok we got it. The solid brown 1 with black feet is Oso and the other one is Guapo. Not real macho but I just couldnt go with Diablo lol. I could just hear my neighbors now lol. Anyways the names fit cause Oso growls like a bear and Guapo just sits around looking pretty. Thanks for all the help. These puppies are driving me nuts lol. I think maybe they were taken from their mama too soon but the guys said mama wouldnt feed them anymore. So what do u think of the names?


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Glitter_Nights said:


> Ok we got it. The solid brown 1 with black feet is Oso and the other one is Guapo. Not real macho but I just couldnt go with Diablo lol. I could just hear my neighbors now lol. Anyways the names fit cause Oso growls like a bear and Guapo just sits around looking pretty. Thanks for all the help. These puppies are driving me nuts lol. I think maybe they were taken from their mama too soon but the guys said mama wouldnt feed them anymore. So what do u think of the names?


i like them


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Well maybe you can call one Nito or Diablo. maybe even Mora it sounds weird in english but nice in spanish... ok ok maybe Jarih also spanish or Yota, by the way your pups are bellos.. Good luck with two they are a handful but fun.


----------

